
Go Hadoop: Err, Hadoop and Go - JanLaussmann
http://hortonworks.com/blog/go-hadoop-err-hadoop-and-go/
======
throwaway9101
Personal plug, because the article mentions snakebite; hadoofus[1] is a C
library that natively speaks to HDFS (v1), with a Python wrapper. No Java
involved.

Pros (vs Snakebite):

* C, not Python. More portable to non-Python languages; probably faster

* Speaks v1 of the protocol (AFAIK, nothing else does this except via JNI to hadoop's Java client)

* Kerberos authentication supported (but not datanode tokens or the digest auth they employ)

Cons:

* Sort of abandonware. I don't personally use HDFS anymore, so it has stagnated.

* As an extension of the above, doesn't support the v2 (Protobuf-based) protocol

* C, not Python. All the usual potential issues with C that Python shields you from.

[1]:
[https://github.com/cemeyer/hadoofus](https://github.com/cemeyer/hadoofus)

~~~
kyrre
might as well use webhdfs these days

------
knowtheory
Yeah, this is a place where punctuation in the title makes a big difference.
Can we put the exclamation point (or substitute a period) back into the title?

~~~
JimmyM
Agreed, this looks like a third technology named Err (perhaps a Bayesian-
focused offshoot of 'R'?) is involved somehow.

~~~
wicknicks
Took me a while to figure it out too. I think the title would have been best
written as "Hadoop and Go".

Its maybe because I'm new to the language, but I have to add 'lang' to all my
Google searches for Go documentation/tips, otherwise the keywords are almost
always misinterpreted.

